# hitachi hdd/dvd recorder- is it possible to back up the files?



## waynenz (Oct 10, 2009)

i have a hitachi HDD/dvd recorder, dv-ds161a, and have lost the manual for it.
what i would like top do is back up all the files that i have saved to it, ie films of the family and holidays, is there a way to do this from my ageing hardware?
i would prefer to back the files up to dvd or removable hard drive so that if the worst happens to the recorder i have not just lost the entire lot. right now i have about 80gb worth or film so removable hard drive might be easier

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Duplicate-being help here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f278/how-do-i-back-up-files-from-a-hdd-dvd-recorder-421866.html

BG


----------

